# What book would you recommend??



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am just starting out, still don't have any birds in my loft. I have been reading quite a bit everyday online trying to get as much info as I can on racing and raising birds. I'm now thinking about buying a book to help me along, which leads me to my question. Are they're any good newbie books out there, and if so, which one would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

"The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health & Management" by Dr. Colin Walker is as good as any to purchase and keep for reference. Lots of good books out there that preach theory or technique. Many use their opinion for what ever that is worth. This book, I personally have used more than most.

Jim


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I read and liked "The New Winning" by Jim Wiley


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohaus- Either this book is in short supply or it's very popular, every place I've found that carries it, is "out of stock". They're awfully pround of it as well, as it's reflected by the price!

Thunderbird Racing- Thanks for the reply, I'll check that one out as well


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a free pdf file you can download and print called The Beginners Guide by Tim Mason. Very basic and easy to follow. It may give you some ideas and help you out. It can be found on the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union website www.crpu.ca go to our sport and scroll down you will see the pdf file. I hope this is of some help to you

Regards
Hank


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I like all the books by "Old Hand." They break down the sport into seperate books and they're always easy reading and informative. 

If you don't want to go that route, then purchase "Rotundo Racing" by Joe Rotundo. It might be a bit out-dated, but the methods are sound and easy to follow for success.


----------



## 2TheWire (May 5, 2011)

ohaus said:


> "The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health & Management" by Dr. Colin Walker is as good as any to purchase and keep for reference. Lots of good books out there that preach theory or technique. Many use their opinion for what ever that is worth. This book, I personally have used more than most.
> 
> Jim


"PIGEON HEALTH MANAGEMENT by Dr. Colin Walker" I second this opinion, very good book lots and lots of great info..i find myself picking up this book at least once or twice a day..cant sit in front of the computer ALL day researching so its good to have an actual book.! lol 

its pretty expensive but well worth it..here's a link and they got em in stock.
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-448/PIGEON-HEALTH-MANAGEMENT-by/Detail.bok


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um what about a library for these books ?


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Elmore84 said:


> I am just starting out, still don't have any birds in my loft. I have been reading quite a bit everyday online trying to get as much info as I can on racing and raising birds. I'm now thinking about buying a book to help me along, which leads me to my question. Are they're any good newbie books out there, and if so, which one would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


*Hi ELMORE,There are 3 books that I would recommend BORN TO WIN and FIT TO WIN by Dr. Wim Peters, and the book FLYING VET'S PIGEON HEALTH MANAGEMENT by Dr. Colin Waker. I feel that you should also get the magazine RACING PIGEON DEGEST. I would get the magazine as it has up to date information, and have articals written by vets and others that race. The Old Hand books are old and out dated *GEORGE


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Get yourself a public library card and check out all the above books and then deside what you need to buy.
I have Wiley's , Joe Rotondo 's and Dr Walkers book All very helpful. I've also read all the Leslic C Swanson books about facts and secrets. They are older in nature but you might learn something.

I would also recomend the video secrets of the champions IV " Winning Lofts " the inside stories


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

The public library was my first idea. Unfortionately, my public library only has 1 pigeon book & it's just a pigeon breed book.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Elmore84 said:


> The public library was my first idea. Unfortionately, my public library only has 1 pigeon book & it's just a pigeon breed book.


There is someone on a very popular web auction site that sells a CD with several books from the turn of the 20th century (1900's). I have read most of them and learned a few things. The most important one for me dealt with line breeding. And I found that not a whole lot has changed in over 100 years with the keeping and breeding of pigeons. Even the eye sign theory was a controversy back then. So 100 years latter the controversy continues.

Just because something was printed more than X years ago does not make the information dated and void. Many of today's strains were being established by their creators then and their ways were successful. Ad to the mix of today's superior feed and medications and you will not go down the wrong path.

Read everything you can get your hands on. Then read it again and enjoy your birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Elmore84 said:


> The public library was my first idea. Unfortionately, my public library only has 1 pigeon book & it's just a pigeon breed book.


You can request any book from almost anywere in the country. I live in small town USA where if you get two cars at the same cross road thats a traffic jam. I got books from many states . Your library will send out a request to their network of librarys and you will have your books in a few weeks . I know that seams like a life time when you need to know now but it will be worth it in the long run, and save you lots of $s. Go for it you will see it works.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

My library charges for the loan a book program where the libraries shares books. It is not alot but covers cost of shipping and packaging. It has been a long time since I had them get me a book. I am commonly in a larger city 60 miles from home. I have a library card there. I need to check and see what they have on pigeons.


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

ERIC K- thank you very much for the info, I wasn't aware that they would do that! I'll have to go check it out this weekend!

Thanks to everyone else as well, I appreciate all the information that was offered up!!


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Elmore84, Others may have told you or you may have ventured yourself already... Google has a site called "Google Books" here is the site; http://books.google.com/ When you get to the site then type in pigeons... a few of the books are old & out dated, but chuck full of info that is still worth reading... !!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Find a mentor that has been in the sport for 30 yrs, and then just barrow his books. Thats what I do.
Dave


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Domanski of Domanski Family Lofts turned me onto some books he finds to be "must haves". Some are out of print but you can find them.

1-Rotondo On Racing Pigeons by Joseph Rotondo
2-A Veterinary Approach to Pigeon Health by Dr David Marx
3-Pigeon Lore by A. Neilson Hutton
4-Pigeon Racing by Herbert R. Axelrod
5-Intensive Line-Breeding by M.H. "Dad" Paget.

I hope these are some help to you. They were to me just starting out. I would also check out Tom Domanski's site for more information.

https://sites.google.com/site/racingpigeonssite/Home


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd add a book "RACING PIGEONS" by David Glover and Marie Beaumont. It covers all the bases . My book sole for L 16.99 but when I ordered it they mix up the order and when it got here a month late they gave me the book for free. I have Dr Walkers book *****s
Rotondo on racing pigeond*****s. A book "flight Feathers&Powder Down by Joe Quinn, bits and pieces of pigeon information, fun to read before bed best for any pigeon nut like me.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Neilson Hutton's Win with "Olympic" is a good read.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I will say I have read 2 books on pigeons off google books after an above post. One was copy righted 1926? and the other 1871?. The oldest one gave alot of history to the point it bored me as he kept pointing out things that were not true or even totally true. They sure have gave me some things to think about. A couple of ideas I have going will be posted in the right places when I have the ideas gathered more clearly. Got to down load a few more of the 26 thousand found in less than a second real soon.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is another website you can read a few other Books on line... Yeah like I said before many are outdated, but I find many fun to read, Its a bit of nostalgia and interesting to read the difference of yesteryear Compared to today... remember that they where the true pioneers of the Pigeon Fancy & how things have changed!!! Any hoot most of the Time I just have the books read to me off the PC speakers as I work in my Office... One of the best books I found is "How to breed, rear & train the Macclesfield tippler and the high-flying tumbler pigeon. by Smith, G." Check it out! There are other good books as well…

http://www.archive.org/stream/howtobreedreartr00smitrich#page/n3/mode/2up

Or click below and search yourself other Pigeon Books...

http://openlibrary.org/search?q=pigeons&has_fulltext=true


I hope some of you enjoy reading them.... Louie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Crazy Pete said:


> Find a mentor that has been in the sport for 30 yrs, and then just barrow his books. Thats what I do.
> Dave


Problem with that is several have loaned books out to never get them back. I loaned and gave away several books Sometimes to never even see the person agin. I loaned 1 book out the person gave it back over ten years later.. Books help to a degree. Writings from Lets say master breeders Help a lot. Visiting with people helps the most. Hands on learning.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Here is another website you can read a few other Books on line... Yeah like I said before many are outdated, but I find many fun to read, Its a bit of nostalgia and interesting to read the difference of yesteryear Compared to today... remember that they where the true pioneers of the Pigeon Fancy & how things have changed!!! Any hoot most of the Time I just have the books read to me off the PC speakers as I work in my Office... One of the best books I found is "How to breed, rear & train the Macclesfield tippler and the high-flying tumbler pigeon. by Smith, G." Check it out! There are other good books as well…
> 
> http://www.archive.org/stream/howtobreedreartr00smitrich#page/n3/mode/2up
> 
> ...


Those links are damn awesome! Thanks! I'll probably be busy reading most of those! Learning never stops!


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this but I just picked this up off eBay. got it for 3 bucks. 20 books for 3 duckies! not bad at all. go on eBay search for: 

Large Lot of
20 Long Distance Pigeon Racing and Raising Books and Literature
on 1 CD-ROM

Reference Library

Books on this CD include:


1. The Belgian Racing Pigeon and its Treatment - 145 Pages

2. American Squab Culture - 296 Pages

3. Pigeon Raising - 136 Pages

4. Pigeons and All About Them - 278 Pages

5. The Pigeon Standard - 96 Pages

6. The Practical Pigeon Keeper - 248 Pages

7. The Pigeon Book - 184 Pages

8. Fancy Pigeons Directions for Breeding and Management - 410 Pages

9. How to Breed, Rear, and Train the Tippler and the Tumbler Pigeon - 70 Pages

10. Profitable Pigeon Breeding - 264 Pages

11. The Feather's Practical Pigeon Book - 180 Pages

12. The Passenger Pigeon by John French - 318 Pages

13. The Young Angler: Bird and Pigeon Fancier - 141 Pages

14. The Passenger Pigeon by W.B. Mershon - 280 Pages

15. The Pleasures of a Pigeon Fancier - 191 Pages

16. The Oriental Frill Pigeon - 124 Pages

17. The*Carrier Pigeon - 82 Pages

18. The Fertilization and Early Development of the Pigeon's Eggs - 64 Pages

19. The Myology of the Pigeon - 88 Pages

20. Line Breeding for the Pigeon Fancier - 32 Pages


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those books can be read for free at those links mentioned above. You been had. LOL!


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

well now I got em on one cd. for the price of a candy bar and toothpick, I ain't gotta dig around for em'. not to mention, when the laptop dont have internet connection, im reading books in the park! ha ha ha ha I'm good.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can download all those books to read. How do you think the Ebay seller accomplished that! But if it makes you happy to have those in a cd bought, then that is ok.

I mean here like me I can plant my own garden and grow tomatoes, but I still buy tomatoes in the supermarket--grown, picked and prepackaged! LOL!

Also if you don't know the links above, then it is understandable. I myself didn't know about the links before so I could have bought the cd myself. I was just reminding you that some of the books are available for free to read/download.


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

no I know. I was just makin a joke. I had no idea u could read em for free. just glad I didn't pay more for it.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Interguglielmi said:


> no I know. I was just makin a joke. I had no idea u could read em for free. just glad I didn't pay more for it.


I have the same DVD and think it was money well spent. And I am not rich.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone read any of these books are they any good
http://www.pigeonelite.com/products/pigeonracingformula/index.html?hop=caragui
his whole set of books are 27.00 they are ebooks not paper books


----------

